# aux input adapter static problem



## brianvdub (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I bought this aux input adapter off autotoys.com ( http://www.autotoys.com/x/prod...age=1 ) They sent me both a connector for behind the stereo and one that works with the cd changer. I couldn't get my radio out, so I decided to use the adapter for the rear cd changer. Anyways, I hooked it all up and it sounded great ... until I started my car. For some odd reason, when I start my car I get a horrible static, and the more I push on the gas, the louder the static gets. Could this be some sort of ground issue? I would really like to fix this, as I spent $60 on something that as of now, is totally useless to me.


----------



## brianvdub (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: aux input adapter static problem (brianvdub)*

anybody?


----------



## brianvdub (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: aux input adapter static problem (brianvdub)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: aux input adapter static problem (brianvdub)*

its hard to say seeing as I don't have first hand expereince with the unit you bought, but having different power connections for the radio and the extra audio source can induce audio noise
a trip to radio shack can get you a grond loop isolator which may cure your problem, however I'm a bit suspect of the quality of your product and I'm unsure if the ground loop isolator will completly fix your problems


----------



## brianvdub (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: aux input adapter static problem ([email protected])*

hmm that might work, but idk if i have a ground loop issue or if i have some issue with picking up engine/alternator noise. i'd hate to spend even more money on an isolator and then have that not do anything. maybe i'll just take a chance


----------

